# Spektrum DSM2 Compatible Receivers



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Del had a thread about inexpensive AR6100 receivers bought on eBay http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/35/aft/116719/afv/topic/Default.aspx .
(The Spektrum website now has a warning about 'counterfeit' AR6100s.)

Hobby King in Hong Kong advertises several receivers that are compatible with Spektrum DSM2 transmitters. They don't claim to be Spektrum, in fact one specifically describes itself as not a Spektrum product. I ordered a couple of them:
1x #RA61E/12586 DSM2 Compatible Parkflyer 2.4Ghz Receiver variations = $15.95 
1x #ORNG6/11965 OrangeRx Spektrum DSM2 Compatible 6Ch 2.4Ghz Receiver variations = $14.95 

Along with some servos ($12.95 and $17.95 respectively) they came airmail from HK ($6.99) in about a week.










As you can see, the RA61E isn't even covered - it's just a PCB - and the pins weren't labeled. Both came with a bind plug, and the OrangeRx was nicely encased and labelled.

I got a new DX5e tx yesterday while my DX6i is being fixed (gotta be ready for the steam-up at Rog's in a couple of weeks,) and tried them - they both had no difficulty binding. So I hooked them up to the servo installed in my C-19 and both worked fine. Here's the RA61E:










And the OrangeRx:










Now to get the tender rigged with the new receiver. I think I'll use the one in the casing in the steamer, for obvious reasons. 
_Why two? Well, Accucraft say my EBT Mikado will be here in February . . ._


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a Chinese Co has cracked the software DSM2 coding used by Spektrum and cloned it. Not a lot Spektrum can do about it except to chase the cloners in court and prosecute. OR change the coding again and mess up their own consumer base. 
I have also heard the cloners now have Futaba compatible RX's as well. 

Whilst I certainly do not condone stealing the intellectual property of a Company, that this is happening was inevitable, as result of JR going away from an industry standard and overcharging for their own RX's.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 

Having been in the computer biz for years - this is just a repeat of the PC wars, and what Apple is going through now with the cracking of iPhone code. 

If you embrace a standard, or offer your technology free to all comers, then everyone jumps in and the technology (hopefully) spreads and you sell lots more gear as you are the originator. 

On the other hand, if you try to keep it proprietary, suing all and sundry who try to innovate around your technology, then your market may shrink and everyone migrates to the 'open' system with multiple sources.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would imagine trying to sue the multitude of Internet "Hobby Shops" in China that are now offering the DSM2 compatible RX's that are selling for 1/3 - 1/4 the price of the "genuine" RX's, would be an absolute waste of time and money. 
They might close one outlet down but another will spring up overnight. 

You never know. If one of the cloners thought that they could make money out of it they would take but a heartbeat to clone the REVOLUTION. If they haven't already.


----------

